# South Dakota



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

If there is anyone or any group that's lookin to add an extra gun this weekend, I'd be very appreciative to tag along. My buddy bailed on me for the weekend and decided scouting wasn't a priority. And I'm over here in Minnesota working so I wasn't able to scout last weekend. I'm coming back Friday morning and have Monday and Tuesday off the following week. I have a truck, a blind, 16 ghg floaters and a doz FFD rester/sleeper fullbodys. But can purchase a few doz active/feeders if need be. I'm on the waiting list for DSD's but I haven't received them yet. I'm an above average caller and love scouting. I'm not held down to a certain area so I'm flexible. I know the britton area and about a 50 mile radius around britton very well. Text or call me if anyone is interested in meeting up. 3202509861. I am resident of South Dakota.

Thanks


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd ask ya to come over to Watertown but idk if I will get out because of work. The wheat is starting to come out around here


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ya that's what I'm hearing is the wheat is coming down pretty good.


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Once again my buddy bailed on me for the weekend, so I will be up in the britton area Thursday-Sunday so if anyone wanted to meet up, shoot me a text.


----------

